# Stoeger Shutguns



## GABASSMAN (Dec 2, 2009)

Im looking to get a new 12 gauge and have checked out the P 350 Stoeger. I was on the verge of buying a 870 Express but somebody beat me to it.

With that being said does anybody here use one or know somebody who has one and likes them?

Pros and cons I want know anything.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 2, 2009)

GABASSMAN said:


> Im looking to get a new 12 gauge and have checked out the P 350 Stoeger. I was on the verge of buying a 870 Express but somebody beat me to it.
> 
> With that being said does anybody here use one or know somebody who has one and likes them?
> 
> Pros and cons I want know anything.


I have the M2000 and absolutely love the gun. It hasn't flawed on me yet! Just keep it cleaned and it will fire.
Im looking into buying the P 350 for the 3 1/2 option.
Id also like to know about the gun.


----------



## wingding (Dec 2, 2009)

x2    M2000


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Dec 2, 2009)

870 is more tac. -taylor


----------



## Dustin Terry (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the o/u and it shoots good and I have a buddy with the 2000 and he loves it


----------



## Jaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I've heard horror stories about stoegers.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 2, 2009)

I shoot an m2000 and a p-350.  Shouldered the p-350 and the nova at the same time, and actually like the p-350 better.  It's a pound lighter and just fit me better.  I haven't had a problem with it yet.  With that being said I shoot an 870 some also, and love that gun.  I have owned the m2000 for 7 yrs only had on problem and stoeer fixed in no questions asked.  The P-350 is goin with me to LA this weekend to shoot specs.  I can't wait!


----------



## Dux (Dec 2, 2009)

Stoegers are 50/50. Very risky! I would buy a nova or 870


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 2, 2009)

ha just noticed i spelled shotguns wrong.

Well the 870 I was going to buy was used and was only chambered for a 3" shell. I figured the P350 would allow me to shoot 3 1/2" if I needed to and use it for turkey hunting as well.

and tac taylor I will put my 20 gauge up against your 870 and bet I will win haha


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 2, 2009)

just get a nova. it'll be worth it in the long run. i hate my 870.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the Condor have'nt had any problems. I do'nt know much about there pumps or autos. From what I have read though they are doing much better now than when they first came out, just like most guns. Hope you pick one that works well no matter wich one it is good luck.


----------



## moducks86 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaker said:


> I've heard horror stories about stoegers.



i have seen horror stories with them!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 2, 2009)

i used to have an M2000 and it functioned flawlessly...love the inertia system...im sure its still bouncing on the bottom of lake oconee in 40' of water.  I'd still go with the Nova, i have one now, and abuse it.  field strips in 30 seconds or less, let it dry, keep it oiled, and no problems.  Southern rugger 56 on here shoots one, i watched him last thursday trip barrel first into the mud, fill half the barrel with mud, take the barrel off, wash it out in the river, and promptly shoot it.


----------



## gaduckkiller (Dec 2, 2009)

good gun the only down fall i've seen to the 2000's is the recoil. kicks ALOT harder than my m2


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought a p-350 and love it. shoots well. Having said that, the 870 is a gun that will always work. Even after using it as a boat paddle. And they do make the 870 in a 3  1/2 chamber. Either way they are both great guns.


----------



## castaway (Dec 3, 2009)

My brother shoots a Steoger and he loves it. So far it seems to be a good shooting gun.


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 3, 2009)

*im with jaker*



Jaker said:


> I've heard horror stories about stoegers.


  i wouldnt  take a stoeger as a gift ,, buddy of mine had 2  over and under s,,  and both  failed  or just came apart  while hunting ,, some are cheap  guns but you get what you pay for


----------



## mattdavis (Dec 3, 2009)

A few of us went to North Dakota this year and two of the guys had the 2000. The guns failed to fire all the time made their trip misery. Get a pump or wait to buy a gun beginning with a "B". Money well spent.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

My m2000 has functioned flawlessly for 7 years. I hunt with it more than my three Berettas combined.


----------



## schreck_1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't say anything bad about 870's.  I've beat the heck out of mine and it comes back for more.

If you are set on the Benelli family of guns but can't afford the high end, why not a Franchi?  I've got a 3" semi and love it.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just traded in my m2000 for a super nova. They are complete junk! it shot when it wanted to and had light primer strikes. Guy I went hunting with has one his does same thing.iv heard people love their 2000s. I don't know anything about the p350 but its hit or miss with the 2000


----------



## PaulD (Dec 3, 2009)

Hate to hear you got a dud. You should have no complaints out of your benelli. If I were to buy a pump it would be a Nova. I've had a M-1 now for 8 years and have not had the first issue with it. I think they make one of the top guns on the market pump or semi-auto.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in the market for either the Remington 1187 or the competing Stoeger. I'm not buying anything until around christmas, but have looked, researched and touched both brands.

The man at the sporting good store sold me on the Remington, so come a couple weeks i'll be stroking the check for it. I just think theres a reason that "EVERYONE" owns itleast one remington. Although the Stoeger is a little bit cheaper.


----------



## BrownBuster (Dec 3, 2009)

just like bad haircut mine wouldn't hit the primer hard enough. what's bad enough is it didn't that the first time i pulled the trigger. i had to send it back to benelli twice before they actually fixed it. It's nice having a semi auto but i agree with matt davis, i won't buy another unless it starts with a b. as for the p-350 i wouldn't buy it. i would rather spend the extra money for a nova. So when i get a new gun it will either be a Nova or a 870 super mag because you can't break those guns


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 3, 2009)

My M2000 shoots when I pull the Trigger. But like they said you can get a bad one or a good one. The ONLY problem iv had with mine is with cheap ammo. But as long as it still produces result, Im happy with it!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep the comments coming. so far its kinda 50/50 on everyone's stance about a stoeger.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just buy one and if you dont like it resell it is hard to tell on what other people say. It might be the best gun you ever shot or it might be the worst they have a warranty and I am sure it would'nt be hard to get rid of. Just my opinion


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 3, 2009)

schreck_1 said:


> Can't say anything bad about 870's.  I've beat the heck out of mine and it comes back for more.
> 
> If you are set on the Benelli family of guns but can't afford the high end, why not a Franchi?  I've got a 3" semi and love it.



While I think the m2000 is a fine gun.I would,if I could spend the extra $300, I would buy a Franchi I-12.I love mine,it's absolutely reliable and just as fine of a firearm as the m2.I have a SBE but 75% of the time the ducks get the I-12.Between the p-350 and the nova,I would get a nova,there only about $100 more and they are bullet proof.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Stoeger*

Will i have both of them. I have the 870, two P-350's, the condor, and the 2000. I have never had a problem with any of them. One story i have is in a swamp near Newnan, Ga. I was wading through the swamp, and i fell into a beaver run. Everything i had, including the gun, was wet and it soon froze. The ducks kept coming and the gun never missed fired. I go out to Arkansas and the Arkansas mud gets all over my gun. They only time i have ever had a missfire was when i was shooting Xperts that had gotten wet. I have never had any problems. I understand that people may get bad guns, but i have purchased my guns at different locationsand no problems. I have noticed that duck hunters are much like golfers. If they have a Berretta or a Benellie then that is what everyone should use. I have a friend that bought a M-1 and it never was right. He traded in and got a Berretta and has never looked back. It's all in the way you take care of the gun. Take it from someone that has every gun that you are looking at. Go with your gut, and you can never be wrong. Any of these guns are good guns. He!!, i can buy 3 Stoegers for what one berretta or benelli cost. I will stick with my stoeger's, they have not failed me yet. Also, i have never cleaned my p-350.


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 3, 2009)

P-350 is the same gun as a Nova I have one and have no complaints yet. You can also feild strip it in 30 sec's. Mine has been full of mud in the action and shot it the rest of the morning and cleaned it when i got home and it still shoots fine.


----------



## sticky28 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got a m2000, bought 4yrs old now. only problem i had was the ejector fell out after the screw that holds it in got loose and fell out.  As luck has it i found them both in the sleeve.  Put them back in with some lock tight, and have had no other problems.

I skimmed over the other post but i don't think anyone mentioned the m2000 can float a 4th shell.  It works on the 2.75" shell haven't tried the 3". My m2000 is only chambered for 3" not 3.5"


----------



## good33 (Dec 6, 2009)

yes it will do 3'' sheels ARKANSAS  special baby, i love mt stoeger shotgun but here latley it will shot the first shell and then chamber the second shell but the bolt dosent close all the way then i pull the trigger and nothing happens


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 6, 2009)

Have h
ad a Stoeger M2000 for 3 years now, and love the gun. It's all about personal preference and fit...I love the way it shoulders. That being said, I have had trouble with cheap shells. Mine doesn't seem to like Winchester Xpress, and I had trouble with my Stoeger not striking the pin hard enough towards the end of the season last year, and this season. I've switched over to Federal shells and never had a problem, and personally feel they're a much better load.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 7, 2009)

Swamp Star is correct. Nova is the same as the p-350. I have great confidence in my p-350. shoots great every time.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 7, 2009)

shot prolly 400 rnds this week in LA with my p-350 not one jam!


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 7, 2009)

Prolly catch some flax but I have owned and heavily abused a Mossberg 500 for going on 15 years. Hunted deer, duck, grouse, geese, yotes, and turkey and it has performed faithfully save one frosty deer hunt where I  had brought it in the house frosty and snowy after a deer hunt and next day in 10 degree temps when a deer stepped out the safety was froze solid. That one was my fault, not the guns. The pumps action is not the smoothest. The vented rib wiggles a little. I have held guns with better balance. Certainly seen bter lookers. But I rarely dry or clean it, slap a homemade camo paint job on it about every other year and whenever I need it…. boom, boom, boom.  

Been thinking of a semi-auto that shoots 3.5s, so I appreciate everyone’s thoughts and comments. If I do get a new gun I’ll probably just throw the old 500 behind the seat or in the gunbox just incase.


----------



## hunt-it-all (Dec 7, 2009)

The barrel cracked on my M2000 i'll never own another one


----------



## Quackhead34 (Dec 7, 2009)

I own an M2000 and love it... went to Arkansas  last year with 4 guys that all had Browning Golds...heard all the way there that my gun was cheap and would tear up on me....when we get there and start huntin the ol Stoeger is the only one that didnt jam or misfire...its a good gun for the money if u treat it right!


----------



## folded77 (Dec 7, 2009)

my stoeger and black cloud haven't failed me yet.wouldn't seperate the 2


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 8, 2009)

i OWNED a stoeger M2000  two duck seasons ago got it from my wife for xmas gift brand new... first shot at a duck resulted in the gun exploding in my face buring my face and cuttin my hand... pulled the green plastic shell pcs out of my eyes... I sent the gun off to Benelli since they produce the Stoeger and the answer was what do we owe you and how are you?  They said the guns gas chamber o-ring was defect and caused gas chambe rto explode.... i will not show pics of the gun or what it did too me because Benelli did the right thing. They sent me a brand new camo 2000 and shells... Great company great gun... still shoot it to this day


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are looking for a decent auto loader, Bass Pro Shops has a Franchi 912 on sale for $649.94. It is chanbered for 3.5", has a 28" barrel, coated in Max-4 HD.


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 8, 2009)

the only diff between the Nova and the P-350 is the P-350 dont have the indention on the side that says Benelli. Mine has been a boat paddle and an Ice breaker and still shoots like a champ.

The only complaint I have with the nova and the p-350 is if you dont push your shells past the lock they will eject them outta the bottom. You will do this alot if you mess up and buy neopren gloves like i did last year and cant feel the end of your fingers. Its easty to do when you have your eyes in the sky watchin the bird circle back around.


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 10, 2009)

I own 2 stoegers , both O & U's (1) 12 ga. & the 20 ga. zero complaints


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like it is 50/50 and they are having some trouble at the factory with consistency! Let me tell you something if we started a thread about 870's then there MIGHT be 1 out of a hundred that say It didn't work right for them and they probably just never cleaned the thing! 870's are the best pump gun made! In a recent survey (i wish i could remember which magazine i read it in) the top 5 duck guns were voted on by the readers.....870 had more votes than number 2,3,4,5 combined! There is a reason for that!


----------



## win270wsm (Dec 10, 2009)

I bought a used p-350 from a member on here.Gun looks great but haven't had the chance to shoot it yet. Ihave heard nothing but good things about the P-350.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> In a recent survey (i wish i could remember which magazine i read it in) the top 5 duck guns were voted on by the readers.....870 had more votes than number 2,3,4,5 combined! There is a reason for that!



So now you're going to throw the old " I don't remember on us".. There's a reason the SBE2 cost 1500.00 and it ain't because people enjoy spending money. I wish you could remember also.


----------



## deernbass (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/a.../duck-hunting-guns/best-duck-hunting-guns.htm


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

deernbass said:


> http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/a.../duck-hunting-guns/best-duck-hunting-guns.htm



You jumped on that with some quickness..2 points for your quick response and 1 point for being correct. That makes you the head Ninja.


----------



## deernbass (Dec 10, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You jumped on that with some quickness..2 points for your quick response and 1 point for being correct. That makes you the head Ninja.




finally


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Deernbass! Medicine man my name is not dux I do not just put stuff that I dont know aren't true but its ok for the doubts I guess......


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 12, 2009)

Go to the Benelli forum, you may change your mind.

 BOB


----------



## theducktruck (Dec 12, 2009)

Had my stoeger m2000 for 3 years and aint had one problem with it. I mainly use it for duck hunting but have took a few gobblers with it. but overall a good gun for the money.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 12, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Looks like it is 50/50 and they are having some trouble at the factory with consistency! Let me tell you something if we started a thread about 870's then there MIGHT be 1 out of a hundred that say It didn't work right for them and they probably just never cleaned the thing! 870's are the best pump gun made! In a recent survey (i wish i could remember which magazine i read it in) the top 5 duck guns were voted on by the readers.....870 had more votes than number 2,3,4,5 combined! There is a reason for that!



Stoeger had problems w/ the first m2000's made for about a year or so.Then they were 50/50 on working right.Now they have got there shiznit together prolly more like 20/80 now.


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Condor O/U and use it for Dove, Rabbits, and will use it for Turkey.


----------

